# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  peugeot 206  δεν αναβει το πισω φαναρι στοπ

## giorgos thesalonikh

καλησπερα  σε ολα τα μαστορια..εχω προβλημα με το πισω φαναρι του αυτοκινητου μου δεν αναβει το στοπ..απο τι με ειπε ο αδερφος μου που το πηγε να του αναξουν τη λαμπα εχει σκουριαση η πλακετα..αυτο το φτιαχνει ο ηλεκτρολογος???αν κατσωκαι του φτιαξω γεφυρα θα δουλεψει???τη λετε να κανω???μια γνωμη???αυριο πρεπει να περασω οποσδηποτε κτεο..
και δεν εχω λυση ποτε μου φαναρι μην κανω καμια μαλακια φοβαμε αλλα απτην αλλη δεν  φανταζομαι να ειναι και τοσο δυσκολο..

----------


## georgis

δες πως ειναι στο αλλο φαναρι και βαλε γεφυρες.σιγα μη σε κοψουν για το ενα στοπ,να χασουν τον πελατη;

----------


## xsterg

αν εχεις παει σε ηλεκτρολογο για κατι τοσο απλο και δεν μπορει να σου το φτιαξει τοτε απλα δεν ειναι ηλεκτρολογος! δεν μπορει να βρει ενα ανταλλακτικο η να κανει μια επισκευη στα σκουριασμενο-χαλασμενο φαναρι? καλωδια ειναι ουσιαστικα, δεν εχει πλακετα.

----------


## orck

> δες πως ειναι στο αλλο φαναρι και βαλε γεφυρες.σιγα μη σε κοψουν για το ενα στοπ,να χασουν τον πελατη;


Εαν δεν τον κοψουν για χαλασμενο φαναρι τοτε για ποιο λογο πληρωνουμε το ΚΤΕΟ;

----------


## georgis

παμε και στοιχημα αν θες.τα ελληνικα ΚΤΕΟ  :Tongue2:  ειναι για κλωτσιες.

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Εαν δεν τον κοψουν για χαλασμενο φαναρι τοτε για ποιο λογο πληρωνουμε το ΚΤΕΟ;


το περιεργο ειναι οτι το βρισκει και φυσιολογικο να ΜΗΝ τον κοψουν.
Δεν θα τον κοψουν,ειδικα για βλαβες που μπορουν να παρουσιαστουν οποιαδηποτε στιγμη(οπως το να καει ενα λαμπακι και να μην αναβει το φως)

----------

xsterg (03-01-18)

----------


## klik

Το υποχρεωτικό είναι 2 στοπ να λειτουργούν. Αν υπάρχει στοπ πάνω στο πίσω τζάμι, θα περάσει νόμιμα με μια σημείωση/υπόδειξη να επισκευαστεί χωρίς να απαιτηθεί επανέλεγχος κτεο. 
Φυσικά και το ένα φώς δεν είναι λόγος επανελέγχου. Μπορεί οποτεδήποτε να καει ενα λαμπακι.

----------


## Δημ.Φυλακτος

> Το υποχρεωτικό είναι 2 στοπ να λειτουργούν. Αν υπάρχει στοπ πάνω στο πίσω τζάμι, θα περάσει νόμιμα με μια σημείωση/υπόδειξη να επισκευαστεί χωρίς να απαιτηθεί επανέλεγχος κτεο. 
> Φυσικά και το ένα φώς δεν είναι λόγος επανελέγχου. Μπορεί οποτεδήποτε να καει ενα λαμπακι.


Σε σοβαρο ΚΤΕΟ στα λενε προφορικα οταν τελειωσεις & πας να πληρωσεις & να σου κολλησουν το αυτοκολλητο ή αν ειναι κατι πιο ''σοβαρο'' ας το πουμε απλα στο γραφουν σαν σημειωση να το εχεις υποψιν σου για επισκευη στο αμεσο μελλον.
Σε ΚΤΕΟ που ψαχνονται να στα παρουν για επανελεγχο σε κοβουν γιατι ''εχεις αλλες αναρτησεις πιο σκληρες-πιο δυνατα φρενα απο τα εργοστασιακα-ποιο δυνατες λαμπες απο τις εργοστασιακες''.
Στα λεω σαν παθων,το οτι το αμαξι μου ειχε καλυτερο κρατημα-φρεναρε πιο καλα-ειχα καλυτερο φωτισμο την νυχτα ΔΕΝ ειχε σημασια για αυτους... :Huh:

----------


## klik

Για καλυτερη ανάρτηση και φρενα δεν κοβουν, απλα βγάζει 95+% το μηχανημα τους στις αναρτήσεις. Τα φρενα θελουν ζεσταμα, οποτε δεν φτανουν τετοια ποσοστα.
 Για φωτα δυνατα που ενδεχομένως ενοχλουν, ειναι αναμενόμενο να κοψουν.

Με την απόκλιση απο την ευθεια βγαζουν οτι ναναι. Δεν θελει πολλη εμπιστοσύνη η ενδειξη που εχουν και εχει σημαντικη απόκλιση απο το πραγματικό. απλα δειτε το σαν υπόδειξη.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Στα δημόσια ΚΤΕΟ κοβαν κανονικά, υπήρχε ο φόβος και αναγκαζομασταν να πάμε τα αυτοκίνητα λειτουργικά και ασφαλή, το δημόσιο έβγαζε τεράστια ποσά ως έσοδα, βέβαια άρχισε η διαφθορά να κερδίζει έδαφος αλλά αντί να αντιμετωπιστεί το λάδωμα και να εκδιωχθούν τα λαμόγια ,τελειωσαν  τα δημόσια ΚΤΕΟ για να τα οικονομουν οι ιδιώτες τα δωσανε οι μάγκες οι πολιτικοί, με αποτέλεσμα να κυκλοφορούν άκρως επικίνδυνα αυτοκίνητα στο δρομο . Έτσι γίνεται παντού, στην ολυμπιακή στον ΟΣΕ , τώρα στην ΔΕΗ , στο νερό κτλ . Δεν υπάρχει σωτηρία, το χρήμα = θεός .

Στάλθηκε από το FS8032 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xsterg

τελικα τι εγινε βρε παιδια? θα πρεπει να ειναι η δευτερη φορα που περναει κτεο ο φιλος.

----------


## klik

Θυμιζει το ανεκδοτο με τις τσοντες.
Παει ο υδραυλικος να φτιαξει τη βρυση της κυριας. Μπερδευει το βιδωμα της βρυσης με το βιδωμα (screwing) της κυριας και ξεκινα η ιστορια και στο τέλος μενεις με την απορία: της εκανε τη βρυση; ποσα πηρε; εκοψε απόδειξη παροχης;

----------


## georgis

-ειχα καλυτερο φωτισμο την νυχτα ΔΕΝ ειχε σημασια για αυτους... :Huh: [/QUOTE]


αν εχεις βαλει xenon λαμπες στο συμβατικο φαναρι καλα κανανε.η λογικη να βλεπω εγω και οι αλλοι να πανε να γ.......... καποτε πρεπει να σταματησει.

----------


## Δημ.Φυλακτος

> Για καλυτερη ανάρτηση και φρενα δεν κοβουν, απλα βγάζει 95+% το μηχανημα τους στις αναρτήσεις. Τα φρενα θελουν ζεσταμα, οποτε δεν φτανουν τετοια ποσοστα.
>  Για φωτα δυνατα που ενδεχομένως ενοχλουν, ειναι αναμενόμενο να κοψουν.


Εγραψα ''το λεω σαν παθων'' επειδη με εχουν κοψει για αυτα που εγραψα,οταν διαμαρτυρηθηκα οτι πως ειναι δυνατον αλλα μακραν παλαιοτερα απο το δικο μου [περναγαν κατι με καρμπυρατερ δεκαετιας '80] το οποιο τοτε ηταν 7ετιας αν θυμαμαι καλα μου αρχισε ο υπευθυνος εκει ''ειμαι μηχανικος,ξερω εγω'' κλπ.
Ολως παραδοξως μαθαινω πως ηταν απο την Ευβοια και μαλιστα την Βορεια, τον ξαναπιανω καλε ρε πατριδα του λεω το αμαξι το εφτιαξα για να πηγαινω ''σπορ'' ας το πουμε στα μερη μας κι εσυ με κοβεις επειδη ειναι φτιαγμενο;

''Μα ειναι σκληρο και φρεναρει δυνατα θα σκοτωθεις εκει στις στροφες'' απαντησε, του ανταπαντω κι εγω ''μα για αυτο το εχω φτιαξει ετσι με αναρτησεις-μπαρες θολων-αντιστρεπτικη-φρενα για να μην φυγω σε καμια στροφη'' με περνας για ασχετο;
Τελικα μου το πεταξε το μουσμουλο ''καλα,ελα αυριο νωρις το πρωϊ για επανελεγχο'' & φυσικα το περασε με το αντιστοιχο παραβολο.
Θα μου πεις επεσα στην περιπτωση, ε ναι δυστυχως γιατι εκτοτε δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα.

----------

